# Anyone interested in looking at a tractor in Clarksville TN?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a tractor I'm very interested in buying in Clarksville TN area.
I really want to see it first, or have a fellow Hay Talker take a look first.
Anyone in that area that wants to look it over for me?
Thanks

On edit: tractor is in Hopkinsville, KY


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am 100 miles north of you in Pa. I would love to go look at it for you : need a break : im due for due for a road trip : very busy year on our on our dairy/ crop farm . Unfortunately my son would say no . LOL


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I have a tractor I'm very interested in buying in Clarksville TN area.
> I really want to see it first, or have a fellow Hay Talker take a look first.
> Anyone in that area that wants to look it over for me?
> Thanks


I am 250 miles From Clarksville JD....if I were closer I would be more than happy to look it over for you. We do have several members from that area(called Middle TN)....hopefully someone will help you out. There is some fine row crop country just North of Clarksville in Kentucky....I really like that area of the Bluegrass....Hopkinsville area.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Its near Ft Campbell.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

My niece and her husband live in Clarksville. He works at fort Campbell and some other nasty places around the globe, ordinance disposal. I think he knows a lot more about things that go boom than tractors.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

On Edit: It's in Hopkinsville, KY

Sorry about that confusion!!! 

Also Forgot to say I am happy to comp you $ for fuel, tolls & then some.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok I'll go look at it. I always wanted to see that part of the US. You did say you would cover the fuel right?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Ok I'll go look at it. i always wanted to see that part of the US. You did say you would cover the fuel right?


No no since he's offering to comp for fuel I feel a cross country drive coming on!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Ok I'll go look at it. I always wanted to see that part of the US. You did say you would cover the fuel right?


You beat me to it!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, OK, I give. 

I will have local Kubota dealer send mechanic to look it over. They want $150. Not bad, I was expecting more than that......

Now lets see if I can make a deal.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

we"ll all go! 2014 Haytalk Convention in Clarksville sponsored by JD 3430.

EDIT good thing you snuck that last post in, JD It could have gotten expensive!.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> OK, OK, I give.
> 
> I will have local Kubota dealer send mechanic to look it over. They want $150. Not bad, I was expecting more than that......


No you need multiple opinions from different regions to make an informed choice. We all will go. Thanks for the fuel offer!


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

We have never bought anything personally from Roeder, if they have it, but folks around us who have, have always had nice things to say about them. I'm about 2 hours north of there, but my wife would kill me if I went tractor shopping right now.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I was down at Springfield Tn recently. Bought a 1959 International Cub Lo Boy for the the grand boys to learn on. Took around 4 1/2 hours or more. Clarksville is a little west of there I think.
The Cub is sweet, the gentlemen I bought it from was 75 and had owned it since 61 and kept it in the garage.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

&[email protected]/ , sorry I was thinking Tn not Ky.


----------

